# combien n’en détruit-on pas par négligence



## alinelsy

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à comprendre la partie en gros :
«C’est sans doute une chose bien admirable que cette riche collection des débris de squelettes d’animaux d’un ancien monde rassemblés dans les carrières qui entourent Paris. Chaque jour on en découvre quelques nouveaux débris ; *et combien n’en détruit-on pas par négligence, ou parce qu’on ne les distingue qu’avec peine.*»

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer le lien logique de ce segment svp? Merci.


----------



## Kwistax

c'est une "formule consacrée". On prend le lecteur à témoin d'un fait.

L'auteur veut dire qu'on détruit beaucoup de ces squelettes d'animaux (fossiles), tellemnt que c'est impossible à préciser.

Et combien il l'aimait! = il l'aimait tellement que c'est difficile de dire à quel point.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Combien_ est ici davantage interrogatif qu'exclamatif. Il s'agit toutefois d'une question rhétorique.


----------



## k@t

Je me demandais, comment procède-t-on pour décider qu’il s’agit d’un interrogatif plutôt que d’un exclamatif ?


----------



## nicduf

Combien mettez-vous de sucre dans votre café ? interrogatif
Combien grande fut leur stupeur à l'annonce de son retour ! exclamatif


----------



## k@t

Merci. 
Mais dans la phrase d’alinelsy, comment décider qu’il s’agit d’un interrogatif plutôt que d’un exclamatif ?


----------



## alinelsy

Kwistax said:


> c'est une "formule consacrée". On prend le lecteur à témoin d'un fait.
> 
> L'auteur veut dire qu'on détruit beaucoup de ces squelettes d'animaux (fossiles), tellemnt que c'est impossible à préciser.
> 
> Et combien il l'aimait! = il l'aimait tellement que c'est difficile de dire à quel point.



Merci, mais je ne comprends toujours pas la logique de "ne...pas" et de "ou parce que..." ici. Pouvez-vous redire cette phrase d'une façon plus directe ? Merci bien !


----------



## Kwistax

*et combien n’en détruit-on pas par négligence
=*
imaginez donc un instant combien on en détruit par négligence

La négation "ne...pas" rend la phrase affirmative/exclamative. Je ne sais pas s'il y a une raison grammaticale, mais si on avait dit:

*combien en détruit-on par négligence* , alors on aurait une question, et non une affirmation.


----------



## SergueiL

Pour moi aussi le tour est nettement exclamatif (c'est d'ailleurs le propre des questions  théoriques rhétoriques* de ne pas être des questions mais des exclamations masquées) et c'est bien la forme négative qui en atteste.
* Merci à MC en #11, il faudrait toujours se relire le soir...

Comme Kwistax, je crois que si on avait : _Et combien en détruit-on par négligence_, on pourrait davantage s'interroger sur l'intention du locuteur.

Cette forme "combien… ne… pas" est idiomatique, voici un exemple tiré du Robert :


> Exclam*.* Un grand nombre. _Combien de fois ne lui a-t-on pas répété !_


Il me semble que la forme négative insiste davantage sur le nombre élevé de "fois".


alinelsy said:


> Merci, mais je ne comprends toujours pas la logique de "ne...pas" et de "ou parce que..." ici. Pouvez-vous redire cette phrase d'une façon plus directe ? Merci bien !


La logique de la phrase est d'énoncer deux raisons pour lesquelles ces débris de squelettes sont détruits:
• par négligence ou/et par impossibilité de les distinguer.
ou
• soit parce qu'on est négligent, soit parce qu'on ne les distingue pas.


----------



## k@t

Pour ma part aussi, il me parait que c’est plus une exclamation qu’une interrogation.
Si on se reporte à l’original, il semblerait bien que soit ainsi que Cuvier ait énoncé les choses.



Recherches sur les ossemens fossiles de quadrupèdes



			
				alinelsy said:
			
		

> je ne comprends toujours pas la logique de "ne...pas"



Ici, nous sommes en présence d’une *fausse négation*.
Ce qui rend la négation fausse, c’est l’inversion du pronom :
- Exclamation sans inversion = la phrase est négative
- Exclamation avec inversion = la phrase est affirmative.

*Exclamation + ne … pas + inversion = affirmation*


Grammaire française : perfectionnement

*combien n’en détruit-on pas par négligence !*
*= On en détruit beaucoup par négligence !*

Voici un exemple avec les différents cas d’interrogation ou d’exclamation avec ou sans inversion.

Imaginons qu’il y avait 358 squelettes.

*Phrases interrogatives *=  demandent une réponse :

Interrogation affirmative :
_Combien de squelettes a-t-on détruits ?_
> On en a détruit 158 (il en reste donc 200).

Interrogation négative sans inversion (langage courant) :
_Combien de squelettes on n’a pas détruits ?_
>On n’en a pas détruit 200.

Interrogation négative avec inversion (langage soutenu) :
_Combien de squelettes n’a-t-on pas détruits ?_
> On n’en a pas détruit 200.

*Phrases exclamatives* = ne demandent pas de réponse, mais disent les choses de façon plus émotionnelle qu’une affirmation plus neutre (que je mets entre parenthèses) :

Exclamation affirmative :
_Combien de squelettes on a détruits !_
(= on a détruit beaucoup de squelettes)

Exclamation négative sans inversion (c’est une vraie négation) :
_Combien de squelettes on n’a pas détruits !_
(= on n’a pas détruit beaucoup de squelettes)

Exclamation négative avec inversion (c’est une *fausse négation*) :
_Combien de squelettes n’a-t-on pas détruits !_
(= on a détruit beaucoup de squelettes)


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est la négation de la phrase qui m'a fait dire que c'était plutôt une question rhétorique (et non pas _théorique_, SergueiL ) qu'une phrase exclamative. Cela dit, je suis d'accord que les deux interprétations se valent et se rejoignent.

Je ne suis en revanche pas d'accord avec le sens de la phrase exclamative négative donné par k@t. Outre la différence de registre, les phrases _Combien de squelettes on n'a pas détruits !_ et _Combien de squelettes n'a-t-on pas détruits !_ ont en fait exactement le même sens. Dans les deux cas on parle d'un grand nombre de squelettes détruits. C'est une négation intensive comme déjà suggéré par SergueiL.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis en revanche pas d'accord avec le sens de la phrase exclamative négative donné par k@t.


Snif ! 

En fait, j’ai repris l’analyse de Sophie Piron (voir le premier lien de mon précédent message). Vous n’êtes pas d’accord avec elle ?

On retrouve la même chez Grevisse :
 
https://books.google.fr/books?id=SX0wDQAAQBAJ&pg=PA557&lpg=PA557&dq=que+de+fois+++négation+++inversion&source=bl&ots=U22LlTQ4t2&sig=zcq3RbFNqKoctMRJ8BNkNXsudH8&hl=fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjhwcCRsd7UAhWJtBQKHbvWBmkQ6AEIRDAF#v=onepage&q&f=false

Après, c’est possible qu’avec mon histoire de squelette, le contexte ne facilite pas voire parasite l’interprétation négative (parce que pragmatiquement, l’énoncé manque de pertinence).

Pour reprendre les exemples de Grevisse, si on disait_ Que de fois il n’a pas couru de risques inutiles !_ L’interprétation négative peut sembler en effet  moins immédiate / évidente que pour _Que de fois il n’a pas pris son médicament ! _(en effet, quel est l’intérêt de s’exclamer sur le fait qu’il n’a pas couru de risques inutiles ?)
Et parallèlement, _Que de fois n’a-t-il pas pris son médicament ! _n’est pas immédiatement interprétable comme une affirmation (idem que supra, quel est l’intérêt de s’exclamer sur le fait que X prend bien son médicament ?)


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Vous n’êtes pas d’accord avec elle ?


Elle parle spécifiquement de _combien *de fois*_…  Grevisse ne cite d'ailleurs pas non plus d'exemples avec _combien_ seul.


----------



## k@t

Hmmm, le paragraphe dans Grevisse s’intitule : _la phrase commence par un *mot exclamatif*_.

C’est certes regrettable que les exemples qui suivent ne soient qu’avec _que _(_que de fois, que de, que_ – en fait, il existe un exemple avec _combien _seul, mais qui illustre le point 2), mais ce ne sont-là que des exemples et ils ne disent rien de la règle qui est énoncée dans le titre du paragraphe et dans les deux points qui suivent (Q_uand la négation est une véritable négation_ et Q_uand la négation est une négation oratoire_).

Vous constaterez par ailleurs que les exemples non forgés, ceux issus de la littérature, correspondent tous au point 2. Aucun pour illustrer le point 1.

Sans doute ce tour est-il très rare, ce qui rend vraisemblablement son interprétation d’autant plus difficile.

(Pour ma part, à une première lecture rapide, j’aurais sans doute (mal) interprété comme affirmatifs les exemples donnés par Piron ou Grevisse pour illustrer le point 1.)


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Aucun pour illustrer le point 1.


Je ne trouve rien de bien étonnant à cela étant donné que ce tour négatif sans inversion est – à mon sens – très peu soutenu voire familier dans le cas de _combien_. Je le trouve quoi qu'il en soit peu recommandable, d'autant plus qu'il prête inutilement à confusion.


----------



## alinelsy

Merci à toutes les réponses ! Je comprends la phrase maintenant.


----------



## JClaudeK

Voir aussi ici: combien d'hommages n'en avez-vous pas reçu


----------

